# MINECRAFT - das BESTE Spiel aller Zeiten



## Wolfner (14. Juni 2010)

...okay, ganz so ist es vielleicht nicht, aber wo ich schonmal eure Aufmerksamkeit habe:

Ich bin gestern über dieses kurzweilige, kleine Spiel gestolpert (welches auch über einen Onlinemodus mit persistenten Servern verfügt):

http://minecraft.net/

Es benötigt keine Installation (sofern ihr nicht im MP spielt auch keine Registrierung) und kann im Browser gespielt werden. Das Spielprinzip ist relativ simpel:

Ihr steht in einer Welt die in Blöcken aufgebaut ist und könnt diese Blöcke abbauen oder neusetzen.
Grabt euch Minen, Höhlen, flutet diese Dinger, baut euch Häuser, Burgen, Festungen im Untergrund usw usw.

Es gibt einen Survival Mode mit Monstern und begrenzten setzbaren Blöcken (Single Player Test), einen Creative Mode mit unendlich vielen setzbaren Blöcken (Single Player - praktisch ein Sandbox-Modus) und den Multiplayer, welcher quasi wie der Creative Mode ist, nur online.
Im Survival Mode dauert ausserdem das Abbauen der Blöcke länger.

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots (lasst euch von der wirklich miesen Grafik bloß nicht abschrecken, das Spielprinzip wiegt das allemal auf):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*
Bedienung (Creative/Online):*_

Linke Maustaste: Abbauen
Rechte Maustaste: Block setzen
Mausrad: Blöcke aus Leiste auswählen
B: Blöcke aus Menü auswählen

*Lasst eurer Fantasie freien Lauf und postet eure Kreationen!*

MfG
Wolfner (der gerade versehentlich seine eigene Untergrundfestung geflutet hat :-( )


----------



## Wolfner (14. Juni 2010)

Ein kleines Abenteuer aus der Minecraft-Welt:

Da meine letzte Untergrundfestung ja abgesoffen ist, hab ich mich kurzerhand dazu entschlossen eine neue zu bauen. Also flott eine Karte generieren lassen und einen passenden Höhleneinstieg gesucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das riesen Ding schien ganz in Ordnung zu sein und war auch innen ziemlich weitläufig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weeeeeeit unten hab ich dann begonnen Blöcke zu setzen und eine kleine Burg aufzubauen (Lava im Burggraben inkl.). Ich musste mir auffällige rote Blöcke als Wegpunkte setzen damit ich auch wieder rauffinden konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein kurzer Blick vom Turm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles schön und gut.
Nur was macht man gemäß dem Sim-City Syndrom wenn man was Schönes aufgebaut hat?
Richtig! Man zerstört es wieder!!
Am besten flutet man dem Ding die Seele aus dem blockigen Leib! Leider war die nächste Wasserstelle irgendwo am anderen Ende der Karte. Also musste ein kleiner Kanal her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch einmal der Höhleneingang vom Beginn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die geflutete Burg tief unter der Erde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt können wir auch den Weg verfolgen der vorher von der Lava versperrt war (im Creative Mode könnten wir eigentlichen auch so in der Lava rumschwimmen, aber lassen wir das der Immersion wegen mal wegfallen ;P)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei stoßen wir auf etwas feines... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Wolfner

P.S.: Im Survival Mode wäre der Fund natürlich wesentlich spannender, aber was solls :-B
Noch ein Tipp am Rande: Man kann die Karten auch ohne Premium Account abspeichern. Einfach auf Save File... klicken und die Meldung ignorieren (allerdings muss man registriert sein, was jedoch innerhalb weniger Sekunden getan ist).


----------



## Wolfner (20. September 2010)

Die "Vollversion" ist nun für ein Weilchen kostenlos:
http://kotaku.com/5641764/minecraft-is-free-until-it-gets-fixed

Ausprobieren!!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaMTedT6P0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nerdavia (23. September 2010)

Mal eine kurze Frage....was mach ich mit den Maps dann wenn sie fertig sind ??


----------



## Pymonte (23. September 2010)

Ja, habs auch getestet. Wobei ich es schon etwas übertrieben finde, für eine Alpha Geld zu verlangen. Werde trotzdem mal öfter reinschauen^^


----------



## Wolfner (25. September 2010)

Naja, mit der Alpha ist es ja nicht getan.
Das ist einfach nur ein spitzfindiger Weg von Notch (der Entwickler) vorher schon zu kassieren... dafür ist es dann billiger als das fertige Spiel.
So ne Art Vorauskasse, bei der man die Hälfte vom Produkt schon ausprobieren darf.



> Mal eine kurze Frage....was mach ich mit den Maps dann wenn sie fertig sind ??



Was macht man bei Sim City wenn die Stadt fertig ist? :-B
(wobei ich nicht glaube, dass man die Karte jemals voll kriegt)


----------



## BaddaBumm (26. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, habs auch getestet. Wobei ich es schon etwas übertrieben finde, für eine Alpha Geld zu verlangen. Werde trotzdem mal öfter reinschauen^^




Naja, der hat das Ding ja alleine geschaukelt.

Außerdem hätte er auch einfach das Spiel closen können, bis seine Probleme die er momentan hat alle gelöst sind.


Wie ich an deiner Signatur erkenne, hast du sogar für WAR Geld bezahlt - du solltest also hart im nehmen sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (27. September 2010)

Ich habe mir mal die Alpha version für 10 Dollar gekauft und bin überwältigt. Der Freebuild Mode ist ja schon nice. Wie ein riesen Legobausatz bei dem die Steine nie ausgehen.
Aber die Momentane Alpha ist der hammer. Man muss alle Rohstoffe selbständig abbauen und duch kombination diverser Rohstoffe erhält man Werkzeuge und waffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Z.b. man Holz von den Bäume abbauen. Aus dem "groben Holz" kann man dann 4 mal "bearbeitetes Holz" machen.
Aus dem 2x "bearbeitetes Holz" kann man 4 "Stöcke" herstellen. Und wenn man dann 1x "bearbeitetes Holz" und 2 "Stöcke" kombiniert, erhält man eine Schaufel.
Mit der Schaufer kann man sich dann leichter in die Erde graben um dort Stein, Kohle, Eisen, Gold und Edelsteine abzubauen.
Ich habe mir eine Kleine Burg gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da in jeder nacht Zombies, Spinnen und Skelette an der Oberfläche spawnen, ist es sinnvoll schon sehr früh sich einen Unterschlupf zu bauen. Sei es eine kleine Holzhütte oder eine verbarrikadierte Höhle ist egal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In meiner Burg habe ich ein Zimmer mit einem Loch im Boden in dem eine Leiter steht.
Diese führt zu meinem Unterirdischem Bergwerk in dem ich bis jetzt Steine, Kohle und Eisen Abbaue.
Die holzstützen dienen nur zur Dekoration.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gefundene Eisenerz kann ich dann mit hilfe der Kohle in meinem Ofen zu Eisenbarren Schmelzen mit dem ich bessere Werkzeuge, Waffen und Rüstungen herstellen kann.
Man kann Dungeons entdecken die voller Schätze, aber auch Monster sind, oder man entdecke die umgebung. Oder man baut wie ich eine Festung und richted diese mit allen möglichen Dingen ein.
Zudem ist es möglich seinen Charakter frei zu gestalten. Man kann entweder die Textur selbst erstellen oder man lädt sich hier eine Skin herunter.
Ich z.b. laufe als Zero Suit Samus durch die gegend.

Zu dem Spiel gibt es ein Wiki. Besonders Intressant ist diese Seite: http://minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting
Hier kann man alles sehen was man bis jetzt im Spiel herstellen kann, wie das geht und welche Rohstoffe man dazu benötigt.
Je nach dem wie man die Materialien in den 9 Feldern anordner, kommt etwas anderes dabei heraus.

Der Multiplayer Modus ist bis jetzt offiziel nur in der Freebuild version verfügbar. Man kann aber selbst ein Server aufsetzen um mit seinen Freunden zu spielen. Dies hab ich allerdings noch nie ausprobiert.
In Zukunft wird man aber sicher zusammen ganze Städte aufbauen können. Ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt.

Um das ganze ein bischen besser zu verstehen hab ich einen Videoreihe gefunden.
Hier wird das Spiel schön erklährt und gezeitgt was man alles machen kann.
Die Videoserie hab bis jetzt 9 Episoden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANgI2o_Jinc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Spiel kostet im Moment noch 10Euro und es lohnt sich auf jeden fall man reinzuschauen.
Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Tilbie (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ziemlich geil das Spiel ^^


----------



## Karvon (3. Oktober 2010)

Hm würd mich auch intressieren und finde das gameplay bombe! Aber ich besitze paypal nicht, gibts ne andre möglichkeit, das zu bezahlen?

Mfg


----------



## Acie (3. Oktober 2010)

auf welchem server seid ihr denn so ?


----------



## Gfiti (4. Oktober 2010)

Is ein ganz lustiges Spiel, habs auch mal gespielt aber hab momentan keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Alion (4. Oktober 2010)

Karvon schrieb:


> Hm würd mich auch intressieren und finde das gameplay bombe! Aber ich besitze paypal nicht, gibts ne andre möglichkeit, das zu bezahlen?
> 
> Mfg


Jo mit eine ganz Normalen Kreditkarte geht es auch.




Acie schrieb:


> auf welchem server seid ihr denn so ?


Ich habe ein paar Leute kennengelernt, die selbst einen Server aufgesetzt haben und nun spielen wir zusammen c.a. 5-6 Leute auf dem Ding.
Es gibt zwar noch diverse Bugs aber das ist alles nicht so schlimm.


----------



## arenasturm (4. Oktober 2010)

huhu,mich hat nun auch das mc fieber gepackt ^^ bin auf dem server der community http://meincraft.de/
schaut mal rein,nette commi und immer wer da


----------



## AemJaY (6. Oktober 2010)

yepp bin auch süchtig geworden. spiele zurzeit aber nur singleplayer.
wobei wir hier auf der arbei bereits über einen server nachdenken.



Is echt Geil das Spiel.


----------



## Karvon (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Habs mittlerweile auch geschaft, mir minecraft zu kaufen!

Wie schaff ich es, den survival modus zu starten und zweitens...mir fackeln zu bauen....wenn ich nen stock und ein stück kohle in den würfel leg, passiert nix...=(


----------



## Wolfner (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Resourcen für Gegenstände müssen in der richtigen Anordnung in den Slots liegen.
Sicher, dass du auch Kohle und nicht Kiesel genommen hast? (sehen ähnlich aus)

Rezepte (und auch jede Menge anderes Zeug) findest du hier:
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting


----------



## Karvon (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja habs gestern dann noch geschafft =)

Gibts irgendwo ne Liste mit IPs? Würd gern mal MP probieren...obwohl SP mir für anfang reicht....aber echt tolles spiel!


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2010)

_Oh mein Gott..wie toll ist das Spiel denn bitte? °_°

_


----------



## Healor (17. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Spiel nicht anfreunden, obwohl es genau mein Ding wäre.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Oktober 2010)

Also das spiel ist wirklich genial. der survival modu macht einfach nur laune. genau so muss ein sandbox sein (ok, bessere grafik vielleicht ^^)
bin gerade dabei ein paar sky islands mit bahn system zu basteln. bis jetzt hatte ich schon einen fetten kunstruktionsfehler. anstatt den grundriss für eine Himmelsinsel so in den Himmel zu bauen, das ich auch noch unten an die insel ran komme, habe ich auf die erste ebene gleich alles rauf gesetzt.
Keller ist damit essig. aber bei der geilen karte die er generiert hat lohnt es sich nochmal alles abzureißen. dan INVedit und TNT wird das nur sekunden dauern ^^


----------



## Scoo (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab das zwar mal angespielt doch irgentwie blicke ich nicht ganz durch.

Zum einem ist hier was vom Survival Modus die rede.
Dann lese ich was vom Herstellen.
Auf diversen Bildern sehe ich da wo die Steinarten sind das da ein Schwertsymbol ist oder ein Bogen Symbol.

In einem Video hat einer ne Achterbahn gebaut.wie kann ich das alles den bitte machen.

Wo gibts den diese Spielversion den.


----------



## Tsukasu (25. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Spiel nicht anfreunden, obwohl es genau mein Ding wäre.



ich auch, liegt aber daran das die grafik einfach grottig ist. Aber gameplay alles andere cool, naja ich steh nicht so auf retro ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2010)

Scoo schrieb:


> Also ich hab das zwar mal angespielt doch irgentwie blicke ich nicht ganz durch.
> 
> Zum einem ist hier was vom Survival Modus die rede.
> Dann lese ich was vom Herstellen.
> ...



das was du wahrscheinlich spielst ist die classic version in deinem browser. du kannst dir allerdings auch das spiel im alphastatus für 9,99€ kaufen. allerdings sollte die der alphastaus nicht stören. wirkliche bugs hat das spiel nicht es wird lediglich einfach immer weiter entwickelt und neue features eingefügt.
wenn du es kaufst hast du den survival modus als client. mit diesem bist du auch sterblöich und musst deine rohstoffe in der welt erst sammeln. so schlägst du anfangs mit bloßen fäusten erstmal holz aus einem baum. mit diesem stellst du holzplanken her. in dem 4 slot crafting feld. wenn du nun in jeden slot eine planke holz legst stellst du eine werkbank er, die deine slots auf 9 erweitert und somit komplexere craftings erlaubt wie z.b. holzwerkzeuge in dem du einfach grob die form mit deinen resourcen nachstellst. mit diesen ersten werkzeugen kannst du nun auch stein etc abbauen und deine erste behausung bauen.
wenn du den schwierigkeitsgrad nicht grad auf peacefull gestellt hast, dann brauchst du diese auch. Denn in der nacht kommen die Zombies, Skelette, spinnen und Creeper aus dem allen dunklen ecken die du nicht mit fackeln ausleuchtest. um dich aber auch gegen die zu wehren kannst du waffen craften und so weiter . schau dir einfach ein paar videos auf youtube an


----------



## painschkes (1. November 2010)

_Hier mal ein paar Bilder (Server ist von einem Kumpel und mir)

Ich hoffe das sind jetzt nicht zu viele *g* : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so...ich hoffe ihr wurdet von der Bilderwand nicht erschlagen *g*_


----------



## Caps-lock (2. November 2010)

Mag jemand mal ein paar Pics mit Gegnern online stellen ?


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2010)

Da bekomm ich echt lust das Spiel zu kaufen 
Wahahagahagagagha


----------



## Kankuso (2. November 2010)

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/minecraft/news/entwickler-verspricht-grafische-verbesserungen-92230/

Ist für die Leute interessant die wegen der schlechten Grafik nicht spiele können bzw. wollen.


----------



## Dominau (3. November 2010)

Kennt jemand vllt einen Kanal auf Youtube wo man mehrere Videos im
Survival Modus sieht?

Ich find immer welche die bis zur 3. Nacht gehn..


----------



## Alion (4. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kennt jemand vllt einen Kanal auf Youtube wo man mehrere Videos im
> Survival Modus sieht?
> 
> Ich find immer welche die bis zur 3. Nacht gehn..



Der Kanal hier hat diverse Minecraft Videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaNanners


----------



## painschkes (7. November 2010)

_Hier nochmal Bildernachschlag - ist noch weitaus mehr dazu gekommen , bin nur zu faul zum Bilder knipsen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Dominau (8. November 2010)

Das letzte bild ist ja mal genial.
wollte sowas änliches mal machen, aber irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem wasser nie so richtig hin.

Wollte mal was fragen..

Jedesmal wenn ich so ca. ~1std im survival modus bin friert das spiel einfach ein.
Keine Rückmeldung

Wenn ich es dann neu starte fehlen viele Sachen.
Letzens war ich grad mitten in einer höhle drin, spiel friert ein, ich starte es neu
und die eingänge die ich voher frei gebuddelt hab waren weg.

Was kann man da machen? nervt extrem -.-


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. November 2010)

an die geeks und nerds: guckt mal bei youtube. da hat jemand nen 8bit prozessor nachgebaut und der funktioniert. das teil sieht aus wie nen riesiger tempel xD


----------



## Dominau (18. November 2010)

Kennt jemand ein Deutsches Tutorial zu diesem RedDust?
Also wie man den genau legen muss usw..


----------



## Ehnoah (19. November 2010)

Gibt fast nur englische tuts. Einfach übersetzen lassen oder bischen englisch lernen 

MineCraft ist der Hammer wir haben schon eine rießen Stadt mit 9 Leuten gebaut. Naja mein Premium ist allerdings immer noch nicht frei. 

Die Server sind wohl leicht überlastet =(


----------



## Dominau (20. November 2010)

Englisch kann ich eig. gut, nur paar wörter fehlen dann halt :/
und nach einer zeit wirds auch schwer das ganze zu verfolgen ..


Und ja
Minecraft ist einfach genial!!


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

Für alle die noch am Überlegen sind sich das Spiel zu kaufen...

Bis zum 20. Dezember kostet es noch 10€, dann kommt die Beta, also wirds teurer.
Schlagt am besten jetzt zu


----------



## Dietrich (29. Dezember 2010)

Frage:
Ich kaufe mir das Spiel und kann dann einen eigenen Server aufsetzen oder geht das nur mit der "Classic" Variante?

Das Spiel reizt mich total, aber ich würds am Liebsten mit ein paar Freunden auf einen privaten Server spielen! ^^

MfG

D.


----------



## Lich Dragon (29. Dezember 2010)

Jap kannst dir einen Server machen


----------



## Getränkefachmann (5. Januar 2011)

An alle die noch nen netten und "fast" unbebauten Server suchen...einfach mal bei mir melden.^^


----------



## Dominau (7. Januar 2011)

Mal ne frage..
bin auf der suche nach guten mods. welche habt ihr denn so drin?


----------



## Rojan (7. Januar 2011)

der typ hat schon fast eine million kopien absetzen können...das sind ca. 10 mio USD. 10 millionen. mit einem indiegame.

haha ubisoft, wenn man gute games released braucht man gar kein drm. haha sony, wen man gute spiele released, brauch man gar kein securom.


10 millionen...krass einfach, krass...


----------



## Petersburg (13. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mal ne frage..
> bin auf der suche nach guten mods. welche habt ihr denn so drin?



Also ich benutze zur Zeit http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=92206
und 
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=86929
Eigentlich ganz lustig, jedoch funktionieren die jetzt dank patch 1.2 nicht mehr


----------



## Dominau (16. Januar 2011)

Gnaah ich such schon die ganze zeit nach einem bestimmten Mod, weiß aber garnicht ob es so einen gibt 

Es sollte eine Art Liste sein, oder irgendwas anderes was man dann Ingame hat.
Da sollten alle Recipies aufgelistet sein, sodass ich nicht immer auf Minepedia schauen muss.

Gibts sowas?


----------



## AemJaY (18. Januar 2011)

n wirklich geiler User der mit der community das ganze baut ist gronkh am besten einfach ma auf google eingeben.
der hat iwie schon 70 Folgen.

Wir bauen zurzeit an einem u-bahn system. das fusswege von über 10mins verkürzen soll


----------



## SonicTank (20. Januar 2011)

Auweia, das Spiel frisst mal wieder mehr Zeit als mir lieb sein kann, aber egal...es ist einfach klasse, mal völlig frei, mit etwas Kreativität, Dinge zu erschaffen.

Mods benutze ich im Moment garnicht, obwohl es da durchaus interessante Drittentwicklungen gibt, die wohl auch nachträglich seitens des Entwicklers in Absprache mit den Moddern in das Hauptprogramm eingebracht werden. Super.

Die Grafik störte mich zu Beginn auch, nicht wegen der Klötzchenwelt, sondern das die Klötzchen auch noch total verpixelt waren. Dem kann man mit TexturePacks aber klasse abhelfen.

Ich benutze zur Zeit "*Misa_'s HD Texture Overhaul v1.7.zip*". Der link verweist in das offizielle Minecraft-Forum.

Damit sind die groben Pixel weg, alle Gegenstände und Blöcke bekommen neue, schmuckere Texturen. Kurzum, es sieht deutlich hübscher aus. Allerdings muss das Ganze über ein weiteres Programm installiert werden. Das steht aber alles in den Installationsanweisungen (nur englisch) unter dem genannten link bzw. man wird von dort weitergeleitet.

Desweiteren, vor kurzem wurde die millionste Version von Minecraft, mittlerweile seit Dezember Betastatus und seit einer Woche Beta 1.2, verkauft. Zur Zeit wechselt die Firma auf einen größeren Server, daher sind die offiziellen Seiten manchmal nicht verfügbar und der Login mit dem Spiel klappt momentan auch nicht immer. 

Minecraft wird immer weiterentwickelt, es kommen noch viele neue Funktionen, Craftrezepte usw. laufend dazu. Wer also vom Minecraft-Fieber angesteckt wurde... naja, ich kann nur empfehlen, kaufts euch, solange es im Beta-Status ist. Da kostet es nur 15&#8364;, zum Release dann 20&#8364;

So, ich werd nach der Arbeit an meinem neuen Projekt weiterbasteln: Meine endlos lange Wildwasserbahn 

mfG


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2011)

Ne wildwasserbahn wollte ich auch mal bauen. das wasser wollte aber nicht so wie ich es wollte 

hab eine neue welt angefangen, weil auf meiner alten paar der neuen sachen nicht verfügbar waren wie z.b die bäume oder tintenfische.


----------



## SonicTank (24. Januar 2011)

Verdammt, ich Naivling hab mir mal mit einem Eimer Lava aus der Tiefe geholt. Ich wollte mir damit meine Festung verschönern (Licht im Dunkeln und so). Leider hab ich die Fließeigenschaften dieses Zeugs nicht genau bedacht. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass mir meine ganze Baumfarm, die aus ca. 100 Bäumen bestand, abgefackelt ist. 

Aber dieses Feuerwerk war geil anzusehen und Setzlinge hatte ich auch genug, um meine Farm wieder aufzuforsten.

Meine Wildwasserbahn werd ich heute mal fluten, die Bahn ist fast fertig, mal schauen ob es so funktioniert, wie ich mir das wünsche.


----------



## Dranay (24. Januar 2011)

Minecraft find ich super geil, hab mir auch gleich die Alpha damals gekauft, als ich davon gehört hatte.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass mir während des Spielens extrem übel wird. Das ist kein Scherz!
Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt, WoW kann ich ja auch zocken ohne Probleme. Aber bei Minecraft wirds mir übel...

Schade eigentlich, da das Spiel echt Spaß macht.


----------



## Kankuso (24. Januar 2011)

hm...schon versucht so ein TexturePack draufzutun? z.B. http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=73861


----------



## Dranay (25. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub weniger, dass es an der Grafik liegt. Viel mehr daran, dass mein Auge nichts hat, worauf es sich fixieren kann, man sieht ja nur das Fadenkreuz. Und wenn dich die ganze Zeit alles in alle Richtungen bewegt, dann scheint das wohl nich so gut zu sein. Hab auch mal versucht zu spielen, wenn mein Char eingeblendet ist, aber dann funktioniert die Steuerung nicht so wirklich gut.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2011)

Muss was mit der Tiefe zutun haben, ist echt scheiße aber letztendlich kannst du das Texture-Package ja mal probieren - wenns hilft wars das Wert


----------



## Dranay (25. Januar 2011)

ja, werd ich auch machen^^


----------



## AemJaY (25. Januar 2011)

wenn in deiner Welt die neuen Sachen nicht vorkommen, dann lauf einfach in unentdecktes gebiet. sobald man neues gebiet entdeckt erscheinen auch die neuen Blöcke 
So funktioniert es auf jedenfall auf Online Servern


----------



## Fuuton (28. Januar 2011)

Hey leute, da ich net genau wusste, wo ich mein Problem schildern sollte..pack ich es mal hier rein...
Also, ich hab mir das Misa HD TP gedownloadet und ich idiot hab natürlich net gelesen was man noch alles machen muss..

auf jedenfall hab ich ein Crash..

hier mal das Problem

--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT a1dce528 --------
Generated 28.01.11 00:05

Minecraft: Minecraft Beta 1.2_02
OS: Windows 7 (x86) version 6.1
Java: 1.6.0_23, Sun Microsystems Inc.
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode, sharing), Sun Microsystems Inc.
LWJGL: 2.4.2
OpenGL: GeForce 8400 GS/PCI/SSE2 version 3.3.0, NVIDIA Corporation

java.nio.BufferOverflowException
	at java.nio.DirectByteBuffer.put(Unknown Source)
	at java.nio.ByteBuffer.put(Unknown Source)
	at gs.a(SourceFile:148)
	at gs.a(SourceFile:62)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.i(SourceFile:1086)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:642)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT e05f5135 ----------


Ich habe das TP sofort gelöscht ging trozdem nicht mehr, ich komm net mehr ins Spiel rein geschweige den in die Auswahl der Welten.
Minecraft gelöscht, gedownloadet ging trozdem nicht.
Java geupdatet ging auch nicht, Google sagt ich sollte die Bin Datei löschen, problem, die gibs garnicht mehr...

Hat jemand ne ahnung?

Mfg Fuuton


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Januar 2011)

Hast du schon unter C:\Users\<Name>\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft\Bin\ geschaut? Da brauchste eigentlich nur die minecraft*.jar und die version Dateien löschen und Minecraft downloaded das Zeugs wieder.


----------



## Fuuton (28. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank hat geklappt


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (20. April 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> [Bild]


LIKE!


----------

